# 6561-h Belts And Headstock/gearbox Pics.



## shott8283 (Aug 8, 2016)

rounding 3rd on this rebuild.  reassemble will start this week.  My two belts.  motor to CVT and CVT to head stock could use replacing.  anyone know the factory size?  I tried measuring mine but I believe they are too worn to be useful.  I have a hose/belt house in town I was going to take them to to find a match but was hoping someone here has the part number or dimensions they could give me to cross reference. 

ALSO-  due to a technical difficulty (phone went for a swim last 4wheelin trip) I lost my "before" pics of my lathe during tear down.  I have a good idea what goes where but if anyone has any pics of their 14" logan they could share with me that would be a SUPER big help.  Specifically how all the gear attaches to the back of the head stock (banjo fwd/rev, idler arm etc) and the gear train inside the QCGB.  


thanks guys!   Ill have pics up after she's spinning.


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 9, 2016)

The belts that were on my lathe when I bought it were trashed. 
I cleaned all of the grease and gunk off them and found the numbers with a magnifier.  I ordered new ones from one of the online belt suppliers.  They're pricey.  Sorry I no longer own the lathe so I can't help you with the part number.


----------



## shott8283 (Aug 9, 2016)

the ones I have may go for a little longer.  I do have some numbers off them but wasn't sure if I was able to read them correctly due to the deterioration and age.


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 10, 2016)

If your belts are deteriorated like you say,  you will be amazed how smooth the machine runs when you replace them.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 11, 2016)

FYI, You can still get the belts from Logan Actuator.


----------



## shott8283 (Aug 11, 2016)

my local supplier is pretty confident he can match them.   thanks guys!   gear box is back together too..  by memory..


----------



## RandyM (Aug 13, 2016)

Shott, Here are some pics of my 6561H, not sure it will give you all the answers you need, but it is what I have for now. I'd have to do more machine disassembly and I am just not ready to do that just yet. Also, I just uploaded the 6561H Logan Parts Manual to the DownLoads Section. I am pretty sure it will be of more value to you than my pictures. Hope this helps.


----------



## shott8283 (Aug 14, 2016)

your pics helped a ton!!!   thanks man!


----------

